# New Maglite Solitaire modification?



## TrotFox (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello everyone,

So I needed a headlight. For a model locomotive. Turns out the Solitaire is perfect for the task, all except for the AAA part. The body is too long and I'd rather run from internal power with a voltage regulator. I've already modified a classic Solitaire for this purpose by dismantling it and soldering wires to the buld connections in the switch but the new units I received recently don't seem to come apart the same way.

Does anyone know how to disassemble the new switch?

Thanks!


----------

